# Long forgotten hulls.....



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Previous post regarding old classic hulls...

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1239997461


----------



## flyfisheraa573 (Jun 26, 2008)

Let me be a little more specific....hulls that are skiff type hulls, like the one Jan's boat is based off of. Not necessarily the same make, but same style.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Like the Johnsen, still around, but without a lot of advertising.
Very popular as a fixer-upper when you can find one.











Or perhaps more along the lines of CudaCraft, Sebrich or Knowles.


----------



## flyfisheraa573 (Jun 26, 2008)

Now you're cooking with Crisco!!! 

Is the Johnsen related to the Mitchell? They have very similar lines....I am starting to sound like a broken record! Mitchell this...Mitchell that.... ;D


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Unclebob just finished a Mitchell, different hull, same style...










Deerfly is in the process of rebuilding his Mitchell...










And Cuda Craft is still in business using the same hull design...










http://www.cudacraftboats.com/


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I wonder how many old bass boats do double duty?
If rigged with salt resistant materials, they're fishing machines.

Then there are hulls that were built by a big name that didn't sell...

1967 Chris Craft Castaway











And small companies that only were around for a few years...

Mid '80's Flare Boats 1500 V Fisherman....











How about this 1984 Hobie 15 Power Skiff...











Here's a 1969 Larson All American 146











And this 1973 16' Manatee trihull bowrider










Still see a few Woodsons, Reinells and MFGs out there too.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Of all the classics looks, the trihull was not one of my favorite lookers... :-? I can't put my finger on it exactly but never been a huge fan... oh well that's why they make 32 flavors of ice cream. ;D


----------



## 1BadPFS (Aug 18, 2007)

I also despise the looks of a tri-hull, but they do fish nice.


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

I like the Johnsen and Mitchell hulls.

As for tri-hulls, the 14' Lucraft was a neat boat, relatively low freeboard, shallow draft, ran good with 25hp. 

My dad had a 15' Lucraft when I was a kid, a little bigger than the 14' all around, but a great boat. 

I can't find a pic of the 14' Lucraft to save my life. It'll probably take Brett about 3 1/2 minutes though...


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

That Flare boat 1500 looks like a '60s Orlando clipper fiberglass. That would make a cool lappy flats conversion. Run across a couple on CL once in a while.

That Chris Craft looks like a sea bulldozer!

The guy that I sold my Manatee (Mitchell/Johnson type) hull to was very pleased with the shallow draft. 

Here is my favorite tri-hull...  http://ca.tv.yahoo.com/show/36676/photos/10#goto_7


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

1982 Lucraft















































1973 14' Lucraft trihull











1963 Orlando Clipper Runabout











1978 15' Orlando Clipper skiff





























12' Manatee pond hopper


----------



## 1BadPFS (Aug 18, 2007)

> 1982 Lucraft


good lookin hull... kind of like an "okeechobee slipper"


----------



## copperhead (May 30, 2008)

I'll add the Wind River Skiff...I tried to bring this back a couple of years ago, but just too many obstacles..


----------



## flyfisheraa573 (Jun 26, 2008)

Here is a link from another forum that they seem to be talking about the same things over there....a lot of good pics...

http://outdoorsbest.zeroforum.com/zerothread?id=710109


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

1984 Wenzler 14











1962 MFG 16 runabout











1957 Tomahawk











And Chrysler, the car manufacturer also was in the boat business.

http://www.allpar.com/history/marine.html


----------



## Kemo (Jun 22, 2008)

That Commando was way ahead of it's time.

Kemo


----------



## 1BadPFS (Aug 18, 2007)

> That Commando was way ahead of it's time.
> 
> Kemo


I agree, and it seems at that time most people wanted "tri-hull" style hulls. as ugly as the chizzler motors were, the hulls are actually damn good looking, IMO.


----------



## chessie (Oct 19, 2008)

My 1965 Cacci Craft.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Classic Lappy! Nice.

Looks like a not so old skiff in the background.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

1968 15'3" Cacci Craft






































1989 17' Sea Lion











1989 16' Sea Lion trihull


----------

